# Kyokushinkai syllabus



## drunken mistress (Nov 24, 2004)

My son and I recently started classes in Kyokushinkai after studying Shukokai and Freestyle for about 15 months. Does anyone know of any websites that show the Kyokushinkai katas and syllabus for grading? We would like to check out what is needed and do a little extracurricular work! The only classes we could find are in Spanish which is not our first language so we need to put in a little extra work on the side! It´s quite a challenge learning a new style and the language at the same time!


----------



## Marginal (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...36/sr=2-1/ref=pd_ka_b_2_1/104-0103989-7667952

That's an offshoot style, but it should help.


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 26, 2004)

Marginal said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1883319749/qid=1101368736/sr=2-1/ref=pd_ka_b_2_1/104-0103989-7667952
> 
> That's an offshoot style, but it should help.


Actually Ninomiya's Sabaki style is an off shoot and a LOT was changed or discarded from the original Kyokushin and I doubt it will be of any use.


You might try this link:

http://www.nikko-sportsvideo.com/pal/Kyo-3PAL.html


----------

